# Monte Carlo Casino in flames



## Kelite (Jan 25, 2008)

Bad news- The Monte Carlo hotel in Vegas is on fire at the moment, NY NY and the Bellagio are being evacuated as a precaution. No word as to the cause-


http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D8UD3US80&show_article=1


----------



## hsaunier (Jan 25, 2008)

Fox news live. Appears the fire is out and has effected the uppper floor. Damage looks extensive.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 25, 2008)

<Four welders who were working on the roof were trapped there, but they were recently rescued. 

The blaze began at the top of the hotel and has spread down into four different parts, including the roof, a top corner of the building and a couple of floors down from the roof.>


Uhhhh, don't think I would want to be affiliated with THAT welding company. *gulp


----------



## Van (Jan 25, 2008)

Kelite said:


> <Four welders who were working on the roof were trapped there, but they were recently rescued.
> 
> The blaze began at the top of the hotel and has spread down into four different parts, including the roof, a top corner of the building and a couple of floors down from the roof.>
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure it wasn't the welders fault. It was probably light bouncing off Venus then refracting through the swamp gas that is know to hang around downtown Las Vegas. It's a well known fact that Swamp gas often has a Magnifying Lens like action on sunlight.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 25, 2008)

Everyone relax--I'm okay. And I was NOT welding on the roof. No injuries were reported. Damage looks worse than it probably is. Those facades are lightweight concrete/stucco over rigid expanded polystyrene foam. (Should have used VSSD!) The Monte Carlo was built by Circus Circus Enterprises at an astonishingly LOW price of $400 million in 1996, if I recall correctly. So shouldn't cost more than $100 mil to repair. The City Center cranes are already right next door, so all they have to do is swing one or two over.

Funny thing, Monte Carlo's guests were evacuated to MGM's Grand Garden Arena, which conveniently is hosting the World Market Center's furniture trade show. So those evacuees have some lovely and brand-new furniture upon which to sit!

Thanks for your concern.

edit: Van, the Monte Carlo is 6 miles from "downtown Las Vegas." Given the "inverse square law," I don't think there would be enough lumens left to start a fire.


----------



## Van (Jan 25, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> .....................................
> edit: Van, the Monte Carlo is 6 miles from "downtown Las Vegas." Given the "inverse square law," I don't think there would be enough lumens left to start a fire.


 

Wait you're going to call me on Geography but completely ignore the fact that I said Swamp gas and Vegas in the same sentence? 
You're getting soft Derek.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 25, 2008)

Van said:


> You're getting soft Derek.




(Could be the fumes, Van)


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 25, 2008)

Van said:


> Wait you're going to call me on Geography but completely ignore the fact that I said Swamp gas and Vegas in the same sentence?
> You're getting soft Derek.


Soft? Never! Las Vegas was, in fact, once a swamp, of sorts. From this site: 
1829: A young scout named Rafael Rivera is the first person of European ancestry to look upon the valley. His discovery of a valley with abundant wild grasses growing and a plentiful water supply reduces the journey by several days. The valley is named Las Vegas, Spanish for "The Meadows."


----------



## len (Jan 25, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Everyone relax--I'm okay. And I was NOT welding on the roof. No injuries were reported. Damage looks worse than it probably is. Those facades are lightweight concrete/stucco over rigid expanded polystyrene foam. (Should have used VSSD!) The Monte Carlo was built by Circus Circus Enterprises at an astonishingly LOW price of $400 million in 1996, if I recall correctly. So shouldn't cost more than $100 mil to repair.



Seems like they should tear it down and build something bigger. I think they do that in Vegas about as often as my uncle changed cars. He literally said to me once, "I have to get a new car. The ashtray's full." And he wasn't kidding.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 25, 2008)

<He literally said to me once, "I have to get a new car. The ashtray's full." And he wasn't kidding.>

Wow- I hope you're in his will.....


----------



## Footer (Jan 25, 2008)

The real question is was what was the line on the building burning vs how many floor would get hit.... some people will bet on anything.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 25, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> The real question is was what was the line on the building burning vs how many floor would get hit.... some people will bet on anything.



I'm sure as soon as word got out that it was on fire the guys over at the I.P. were taking bets on if it would burn to the ground or not. You can bet on anything at the I.P.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 1, 2008)

Local news has reported the official cause of the fire to be hot from "flying molten metal" from the use of a cutting torches. Can anyone say "fire watch" or "hot permit"? Just proves that strikes are more dangerous than put-ins. The name of the contractor: Union Erectors.


----------



## Lightingguy32 (Feb 4, 2008)

That's not good, no one had the hot work permit issued. What ever happened to common sense these days?


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, thank God the Brew Pub is still okay. I've still got somewhere to go when McMullen's 86's me.


----------

